# San Francisco Fire Dept. EMT



## Alas (Aug 3, 2010)

Anybody know about this position? Non-fire. Ems only.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 3, 2010)

Watch that space mate, the San Francisco Fire Department cannabalised the Department of Public Health EMS in 1997; I hear they are "un doing" the merger and hiring, as you say, non fire based EMS personnel because the merger came out rather foxtrot uniform.

On a side note, I do love those white on red SFFD Ambulances with the gold lettering, very sexy.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

If you want any kind of sustainable EMS career, with decent benefits, retirement, and career development, fire based single role EMS is your best bet. It's certainly a better alternative to working at a private 911 EMS provider, that's for sure. 

If they wanted to make EMS dual role FF's, they would have done so already, since the economy went south some time ago. You should be good. Take the job if you get the call.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 3, 2010)

*re*

I went through the testing process for Non-suppression H3 Paramedic last year for SFFD only to find out after that due to federal budget changes  ( IE decreasing ambulance reimbursements )they seem to be reconsidering the mass hiring they had planned.


----------

